# Making a seat binder bolt and nut



## John (Apr 3, 2013)

Making a seat binder bolt and nut


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 5, 2013)

John,
 After awhile the accolades on your handy work, just seem to be redundant.
I think we all know now, that you are the second coming from the bicycle gods.
 Our biggest fear is that you will disappear again, and with it will go all of your miracles.
Promise us, that when you decide to retire, that you will open a little bike shop just for fun, and you will make available, these 
beautiful little recreations.

The parts box left me speechless.


----------



## Ranger Dan (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow.  Do you make these for sale or trade, or are they strictly personal?


----------



## John (Apr 5, 2013)

Ranger Dan said:


> Wow.  Do you make these for sale or trade, or are they strictly personal?




Everthing I make is for trade.
Thanks,
John


----------



## John (Apr 5, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> John,
> After awhile the accolades on your handy work, just seem to be redundant.
> I think we all know now, that you are the second coming from the bicycle gods.
> Our biggest fear is that you will disappear again, and with it will go all of your miracles.
> ...




Not going anywhere, I hope.


----------



## Ranger Dan (Apr 5, 2013)

John said:


> Everthing I make is for trade.
> Thanks,
> John




Gee, I'd like to see what else you make....  

Well, I sure could use one of those nice binder bolts.  I have a (vanishingly) small number of copies of the following poster that I'd be pleased to trade with cabers such as yourself.  It's from an exhibit at the NYS Museum in 2000 that I didn't get to see.





Would that be of interest in a trade?


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 6, 2013)

Let's not let the bicycle pharisees hear of the miracles of John.

You know how that story ended before.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 6, 2013)

Boy it's a good thing I have some of those, those look terrible!

see, not even close!


----------



## supper15fiets (Apr 7, 2013)

I could use two..


----------

